# Is there a metal gear servo for a Mini T



## Dustin Losi frk (Sep 4, 2004)

Is there a metal gear servo for a Mini T. I have seen the HS-55 but it is plastic. Is there a metal gear servo in this size. I am using a spy and XXL. Thanks for the time.


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

I've been using a HS-81MG all summer and it works great. It took alittle coaxing to get it in there right but it's well worth it. I used a Kimborough servo saver also.
Here's a link to an earlier thread about mini-T servos:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=74428&highlight=mini-t+servo


----------



## hilbilly (Aug 22, 2004)

The HS-81mg is the best mini servo for the Mini-T because of the cost and it's size. The chassis WILL need to be modded - and if you have a little skil with a soldering iron you CAN use the HS-81mg with the stock ESC/REC. 

Go here to see the mods:

http://www.bakehead.com/minit_mods_page.htm

If you have replaced the stock electronics with aftermarket ESC and radio then the chassis mod is all you'll need to do. The chassis mod will allow almost any after market 5 or 6 cell battery pack to be used, but the stock 4 cell battery box holder will NOT fit after the HS-81mg is installed as it will sit 1/4" into the battery compartment. If you still want to do this mod (either way) but need to run 4 cell stock class then just un-solder the wires from the stock battery box and make a 4 cell pack from AA NimH's - the 4 cell pack WITHOUT the battery box WILL fit - just.

If you decide that all of this is too much and you would like to replace the stock servo - then perhaps the HS-55 mod might be what you need. Go here to see this mod:

http://www.one18th.com/viewarticle.php?action=view&id=20

Hope this helps. :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thats the servo in my truck


----------



## hilbilly (Aug 22, 2004)

Dustin Losi frk - I hope that my post helped you out - all you really needed is to look at the chassis mod cause the HS-81mg will plug right in to your current setup. I posted the rest to try to help others that might want to make the jump or are having problems with their stock setup. (Also you might want at some date in the future to put the "stock" electrics back in and use the SPY and XXL for a M-18!)


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

hilbilly said:


> Dustin Losi frk - I hope that my post helped you out - all you really needed is to look at the chassis mod cause the HS-81mg will plug right in to your current setup. I posted the rest to try to help others that might want to make the jump or are having problems with their stock setup. (Also you might want at some date in the future to put the "stock" electrics back in and use the SPY and XXL for a M-18!)


 Hillbilly, 

You got it all wrong...
He might want to put the "stock" electrics back in and use the SPY and XXL for a BRP Racing SC18.v2. 
(The BRP SC18.v2 is faster and better sorted out of the box than an X-ray M-18 or a Micro RS4!) 

Besides, check out the Sponsor of the Mini RC Racers forum...it is none other than BRP Racing.

RAFster
David


----------



## hilbilly (Aug 22, 2004)

RAFster - You're absolutely right! Sorry Bud! I wasn't thinking of racing - just bashing. BTW - I think the carpet tracks are very much harder on servos than anything else. Course if he has a Mini-T with a modded HS-81mg - then it it possible that it would work in BOTH trucks!


----------

